# Lingerie:December NEW PIGMENTS!



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes! I've been dying for a few new pigments to choose from.  Anyone know what colors they will be? I'm so excited now!


----------



## labelslut (Sep 28, 2005)

I have no idea but chouay from MUA apparently has seen the collection!  So maybe check her previous posts?  But the mineralise skinfinish sounds absolutely fabby!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 28, 2005)

ooo i love christmas time just becauase of mac. lol they always come out with the best stuff around then imo!


----------



## Joke (Sep 28, 2005)

What did I miss? New piggies?? Yay!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 28, 2005)

i saw a post on LJ this morning about them.. apparently they're going to be .. LE!!!! urrgghh =/


----------



## leppy (Sep 28, 2005)

Goldenaire: Peach with gold pearl

Lovely Lily: lavendar with pink/red pearl


----------



## starlight502 (Sep 28, 2005)

also 2 skinfinishes! 

Naked You - Pale beige with grey and brown veining (maybe something like Prism blush)

Petticoat - Pale rose with gold and amber veining


----------



## user2 (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Goldenaire: Peach with gold pearl

Lovely Lily: lavendar with pink/red pearl_

 
Ooooohhhhh!!!

They are soo be mine!!!!

And this Petticoat MSF...mhhhhhhh!

Thx for posting!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 28, 2005)

They should re-release So Ceylon!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 28, 2005)

ANyone know the release date for these?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 28, 2005)

so far we only know they're coming out in december..no actual date yet =/


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_also 2 skinfinishes! 

Naked You - Pale beige with grey and brown veining (maybe something like Prism blush)

Petticoat - Pale rose with gold and amber veining_

 
Oh wow! These sound so pretty! Thanks for the post - I can't wait till December!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_ooo i love christmas time just becauase of mac. lol they always come out with the best stuff around then imo!_

 
I Agree! They have such great collections and come out with so much good stuff during the holidays! I'm excited!


----------



## rein_queen (Sep 28, 2005)

I heard the release date is Dec 26.  Just the pick-me-up you need when trying to return Christmas gifts/break into the sales!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Goldenaire: Peach with gold pearl

Lovely Lily: lavendar with pink/red pearl_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_also 2 skinfinishes! 

Naked You - Pale beige with grey and brown veining (maybe something like Prism blush)

Petticoat - Pale rose with gold and amber veining_

 
All of those sound so pretty. What else is in this collection?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm soooo getting those.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 28, 2005)

Noone will be getting any Christmas presents this year *sigh*


----------



## user2 (Sep 29, 2005)

But what about the Coral Flush MSF?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_But what about the Coral Flush MSF?_

 
son_risa said that they were last years looks and that was a name for stereo rose


----------



## banana (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Goldenaire: Peach with gold pearl

Lovely Lily: lavendar with pink/red pearl_

 
Hmm Goldenaire sounds a lot like Deckchair.  But I really want Lovely Lily, it's sounds like the pigment I've been dreaming of: a violet, pink pearl, kitchmas, all girl type hybrid.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Hmm Goldenaire sounds a lot like Deckchair.  But I really want Lovely Lily, it's sounds like the pigment I've been dreaming of: a violet, pink pearl, kitchmas, all girl type hybrid._

 

I used them in my look @ update and pictures when I got home . . .







lovely lily is in the tearduct






Goldenaire is in the tearduct

Sunday best is the browbone highlight on both eyes.


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 2, 2005)

lovely lily looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 2, 2005)

Goldenaire looks awsome!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 2, 2005)

SonRisa said:
			
		

> I used them in my look @ update and pictures when I got home . . .
> 
> 
> lovely lily is in the tearduct
> ...


----------



## martygreene (Oct 2, 2005)

So these were available at update? Good to know, I can start bugging for info on product safety now.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_So these were available at update? Good to know, I can start bugging for info on product safety now._

 
Neither are safe for use on the lips.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to have both of these! AHH!


----------



## martygreene (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Neither are safe for use on the lips._

 
Thanks hon, saved me a trip to bug the lab.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Thanks hon, saved me a trip to bug the lab._

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a better swatch of lovely lily comparing it to other shadows:






and


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 2, 2005)

So how is Goldenaire different from Melon pigment or other pre-existing peachy-pinks?


----------



## blaherina (Oct 2, 2005)

The peachy ones sounds soo nice!! I'm going to find someone to split them with as I never finish one anyway!


----------



## banana (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Son_Risa!  Lovely Lily looks so urrmmm, lovely! haha  I might not even bother with the holiday pigment set this year and just buy a full jar of this.


----------



## labelslut (Oct 3, 2005)

*Lingerie Quad palette*

Apparently there will be a quad attached to this collection also that is only available through Macy's and Federated stores or in Japan.  Does anyone know anymore about this?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 3, 2005)

aahh risa i wish u would post your lovely fotd's here!!!! gorgeous!! must have them =)


----------



## LivinginPink (Oct 3, 2005)

I wanted them before, just by description. But now, there is no way I can live with out them!


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 3, 2005)

*sigh*... great pics.  Thanks SonRisa!
I'm disappointed that Blue Absinthe looks so much like Shimmermoss and Steamy...

but I'm really looking forward to the pigments!!


----------



## Virgo (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't wait.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 
_Apparently there will be a quad attached to this collection also that is only available through Macy's and Federated stores or in Japan.  Does anyone know anymore about this?_

 
It's $34 lol sorry I can't be of more help. I only saw pictures of it, and from what i remember there was a shade that resembled cranberry, something light, like vanilla or maybe shroom, a dark blue (that looked quite bland in the picture) and I don't remember the fourth. I know the names of the shadows though so I can tell you that all 4 are LE with no repromotes either.


----------



## labelslut (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_It's $34 lol sorry I can't be of more help. I only saw pictures of it, and from what i remember there was a shade that resembled cranberry, something light, like vanilla or maybe shroom, a dark blue (that looked quite bland in the picture) and I don't remember the fourth. I know the names of the shadows though so I can tell you that all 4 are LE with no repromotes either._

 
Wow! Thank you so much SonRisa!!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 14, 2005)

Just wanting to bump this up- torn on whther to add goldenaire to my wishlift- i have both melon and deckchair


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 15, 2005)

omg they look so goregous. okay nobody gets anymore present, i must save up!! so sad that they come out after christmas cause then we have to fight the huge after christmas crowds, but for this i so would!!


----------



## spacexoddity (Dec 16, 2005)

Those look and sound beautiful!


----------

